# Purple / Violet Bettas - Hard to come by?



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been thoroughly sifting through aquabid and haven't seen but ONE legitimately purple betta on there, and he's not even really saturated purple. He's very light.

Are they super rare or something? If I could find a truly primarily purple betta on there, I'd bee all over it. It doesn't have to be ALL purple. A purple body with accents would be amazing.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

if i'm not mistaking, true purple, is nearly impossible to breed. you'll mostly see red with blue wash(if that exists. >.>, or the other way around. i do think, that a few breeders on here, are playing with genetics, though, trying for true purple.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I would love one as well. Found some articles though. That CT is a pretty color though...I've looked at him before.

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=757 

HMPK (purple) 

http://bettalovervideo.blogspot.com/2011/02/big-ears-purple-red-bf-rm100.html

I guess the do have them...in Scotland. 

http://www.tropicalfish-scotland.com/fish.cfm?pid=1272

Hmmm, some pretty ones.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Fishchick65


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Chronos is purple  I need to take another pic of him as his fins really darkened up. I'll do that tonight and add another pic.

I got him cause he was so purple. Never seen another like him.


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

I saw one purple Betta at Petsmart when I was purchasing my sons Betta. I don't remember clearly if he was completely purple, but I know he was purple for sure. I want a brown Betta.. I went through a Betta picture search on Google and you can filter out the colors with options on the side menu.. and the brown ones are so... GORGEOUS!

**If you scroll down a bit, there's a beautiful purple Betta on this site. http://www.bettafacts.com/betta-fish-pictures/ **


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

HOLY **** CyerRyn... those fish on that page are gorgeous and so oddly colored! How I wish I could find them.


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

The red one on that page that's peeking out of the plants.. reminds me of my sons Betta. Always giving me that pouty look with "puppy dog" eyes. Gosh Betta's are just.. smart like that luring you in to being addicted!!... And then they flutter their little fins when they catch you staring at them in "awe".


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

A purple betta is extremely rare. Most of the bettas you will find that are "purple" are called purple-reds or salamanders, and they have blue or red overlay on their scales. That's not to say they are still purplish, I love this colour! I had a beautiful salamander HM butterfly that I swear was purple ... he died about a week ago, had him only for a few days. Here he is:










One of these days purples will exist!

CyerRyn, they're little flirts, aren't they!


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

fleetfish said:


> Hate to say this ... but the purple betta on that page is photoshopped, although it is probably the ideal purple. A purple betta that colour is extremely rare. Most of the bettas you will find that are "purple" are called purple-reds or salamanders, and they have blue or red overlay on their scales. That's not to say they are still purplish, I love this colour! I had a beautiful salamander HM butterfly that I swear was purple ... he died about a week ago, had him only for a few days. Here he is:
> 
> 
> One of these days purples will exist!
> ...


Aww that sucks! It's so beautiful.. I'm not a big fan of purple though but it's still pretty! Brown or green would be my pick! And YES they are flirts!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I love greens! They are also hard to come by, at least the deep emerald, grassy, forest greens. But they are around, if you look carefully


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, the greens are my pick too, but purple and green are difficult...Ihate when they say it's green and you look and its blue! Or they say purple and its red or orange and its red! Good luck with your search!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

if you check my pictures in my profile albums my grace was purple


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

None of the fish posted on this thread are truly purple. The only known fish to ever come close is the one pictured in the bettysplendens article.


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a delta tail purple female with no blue wash, she had a blue wash when I first got her but now she is pure purple.
I also have a male that has a complete purple body with blue, red & white fins.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a purple guy...He is a veiltail..minus the tail at the moment...here he is with his tailthough


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

The only purple guys I've seen were copper lavender in color. It's too bad that purple is hard to come by, because it sure makes for some gorgeous fish.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i agree with betta slave on that one


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i found, what appears to be a purple,red, and white veil at Pet Lover's today. >.>; i got him. x-X i'm calling him "Purple" right now, cause i haven't thought of a name for him yet. xD he's probably just a blue with red wash, but to my eyes, he's purple. .____o will get pics soon. o3o


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have a pair of purples in the spawning tank right now....got them from Martinismommy and I have some dragon multi colors that are also purple.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Sparkle was more of a lavendar than a true pureple and his fins were red. So I've never seen a truely purple betta either. But Emerald was a completely deep green betta and never changed colors. Luigi was completely green when I saved him from Petco, but then changed to deep blue after about a month. Snowy was white when I saved him the next year from Petco and then he turned green and blue winthin that month. Rainbow had red, green, and blue all at the same time. Shimmer actually shimmered a bit when the light hit him just right. I think he was purplish or green but became more blue over time. So I have trouble remembering his original color. I have no idea why my current and past fish keep changing colors. It doesn't bother me, I just find it odd.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

Like 1fish2fish said, we may call them purple, but we've only ever gotten close once. I had my hopes dashed when I saw what I though was a purple female from local stock in my LFS, but I had to walk away in disgust after I saw she was blue with red-wash. (Nothing against the fish, but I hate red wash. Ruins otherwise great coloration.) It;s almost always some kind of wash that causes the coloration, and that's not always permanent.

I still hope one day we'll find the right mix that produces purple. =]


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i still swear Purple is purple. i've been yet to see any evidence of blue on him. xD but, it's probably just hopeful wishing on my part. then again, i've managed to get some pretty interesting bettas from Pet Lover's, so one never knows. :d


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think mine are as close as they get...dark blue with red wash that makes them appear purple...maybe more people will work with them.


----------

